# Rental price of apartments in Madrid



## alidin (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm planning to move to Madrid for a few years and not able to find normal web site to compare rental prices for apartments. 
Can you advise me the approximate rental price in central and suburb areas with and without furniture? Or advise any web site where I truly will find anything to compare.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
Hope you're enjoying the forum!
Here's a link to a thread that came up recently about rents in Madrid in case you haven't already found it. In the thread there are more links with info.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...50875-renting-apartment-madrid-questions.html
How come you're coming to Madrid??


----------



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

I know two website that we used when we moved to Madrid last year. Both can be viewed in English. I'm not sure if we're allowed to post web sites on the boards.
Maybe one of the Moderators could let us know.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

madmuffy said:


> I know two website that we used when we moved to Madrid last year. Both can be viewed in English. I'm not sure if we're allowed to post web sites on the boards.
> Maybe one of the Moderators could let us know.



You can post websites by all means. We just dont like when companies come on here and thats all they do - post their own website - advertising, which, if it goes unchecked would clog up every single thread in the end!! But as a recommendation from a regular poster, thats fine!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Jojo,

Here are the two sites I used:

http://www.idealista.com/pagina/portada

Sale of properties, chalets and luxury villas | Promora


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

*rentals in Madrid*

Hello, it depends on the size and area, as you have the old centre of Madrid for example, were you can rent a 3 bedroom for 1200 a month, or near barrio de Salamanca the same house for 3000, on the out skirts it also depends south is cheaper, north more expensive(for example in el soto de la moraleja a 3 bedroom 140 square meters can be rented for 2400 euros, with a huge shared garden, swimming pool, tennis court.....so you really need to be more precise on what you need!

I know a real state agent there that is very good, in case you wish to contact her, , she is based in Madrid and works mainly with expatriates from corporations

if you have any specific question, please let me know as I know the area quite well!!
regs
A


----------

